# Impossible to overclock my xt1900xtx



## kiwi1342 (Dec 21, 2006)

HI everybody, I have a sapphire xt 1900xtx and I am trying to overclok it using ati tool 0.26

I clik on Find mAx core and after 30 sec artifacts start appearing. The core level start decresing but it doesn't stop and neither the artifacts do. The screen gets wider horizontally and it reaches the point where it turns black and the only option left is reeeeeeeebot.

I can not understand why it crashes.... temp is fine, mobo is a a8n32 sli and I rly don't understand why it doesn't stop to increase the core level.

PLs help me to overclock this beast.  

THX

p.s

I use ati catalyst 6.12


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 21, 2006)

thats odd......
are you on stock cooling?
have you tried raising voltages?
how stable is the power going into the card from your psu?


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 21, 2006)

Do the overclocking manually.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 21, 2006)

Try using cat version 6.9.  Very stable, try using the CAT overdrive until you get a positive reaction.  I run mine @ 715 core and 882 mem.


----------



## kiwi1342 (Dec 21, 2006)

CAt overdrive?? sry but It's my first time trying to overclock a gpu.. wat does it mean?? The PSU it's a seasonic 500w s12 so pretty stable and powwerfull.. yeah I am using the stock cooling and no I havent tried to rise the voltages also because I don't know how to do it sry


----------

